# it is 3000 lumens or 3800 lumens?



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw some friends discuss about the Fluxient 3xU2's brightness, some one say it is 1900lumens, someone say it is 3000lumens, and someone say 3800lumens is not ture, I have a Fluxient 3xU2 , I take photo for it , who can tell me the ture brightness? I like its super bright and 8800mAh battery pack long power time.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Alwin,

It's much brighter than the Magicshine MJ-880, that's for sure. I don't think it can be far off 3000 lumen. You can see a comparison with other bike lights here:
Torchy the Battery Boy: Bike light Database

Probably the brightest light I have seen.


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Torchy said:


> Hi Alwin,
> 
> It's much brighter than the Magicshine MJ-880, that's for sure. I don't think it can be far off 3000 lumen. You can see a comparison with other bike lights here:
> Torchy the Battery Boy: Bike light Database
> ...


----------



## h79 (Jun 27, 2012)

No chance to say how many Lumens that is. It could even be a 800 Lumens Light with long exposure time …


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

h79 said:


> No chance to say how many Lumens that is. It could even be a 800 Lumens Light with long exposure time &#8230;


 two days ago , I compare my 3xU2 with my friend's 2000 lumens MJ880, fluxient 3xU2 looks 2 times Higher bright than MJ880.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

this re-seller sated that it is 2500 real lumen if you measure the power and assume they are using the U2 bin as claimed.

Fluxient 3000 3xU2 - Extreme lights


----------



## Infinity123 (Dec 11, 2009)

My money is on the 1900 Lumen option (and maybe a little less). I have the 3x XM-L clone (around 1200-1400 Lumen), and the Fluxient is probably not beeing *that* much more powerfull. 
The heat from the multiple powerfull LEDs, is the real limitation in todays bike lights. Putting more and more LEDs into a light, and driving them harder and harder, will ultimately just be resulting in a meltdown.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Torchy said:


> Hi Alwin,
> 
> It's much brighter than the Magicshine MJ-880, that's for sure. I don't think it can be far off 3000 lumen. You can see a comparison with other bike lights here:
> Torchy the Battery Boy: Bike light Database
> ...


Torchy, that is a nice collection of comparisons on your site, alot of work went into it. Great info there, any plans to do the gloworm X2 or more lights? Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## James Bass (Nov 29, 2012)

I own a lot of lights and I think the above comparison site is accurate when showing this light. The Fluxient lights really are that good.

It should be noted that the author of that site sells some of those lights and could have enhanced some images to suit their business interests. However, if that tactic was being used, it would probably be wiser to use the strategy to sell more of the cheaper lights and get more money. He does say that he'll give you your money back without questions if you feel you've been underwhelmed by the lights though.

Once I get my tri-clone from the other thread, i'll get some comparison shots sorted. I think this is somewhere above 2500 lumens, but not 3000. It is certainly brighter than car headlights. The only way to know a car is coming up behind me on the road is because I can detect my shadow slightly. You have to be careful that you don't blind motorists.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Alwin.Wu said:


> I saw some friends discuss about the Fluxient 3xU2's brightness, some one say it is 1900lumens, someone say it is 3000lumens, and someone say 3800lumens is not ture, I have a Fluxient 3xU2 , I take photo for it , who can tell me the ture brightness? I like its super bright and 8800mAh battery pack long power time.


Alwin, those looks like some pretty professional and official-looking photo's. Are you a manufacturer of these lights? My advice is that if you really want to know how bright this light is, you send one to MTBR for review. They have all the equipment to do a proper measurement of output, no guessing involved. I'm sure a lot of people on this forum would be interested in seeing how it stacks up.


----------



## Infinity123 (Dec 11, 2009)

A measurement from the 2013 bike lights shootout: *Measured Lumens: 1612*


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Light + 6 cell battery pack R1,695.00

Is it really $695?


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Infinity123 said:


> A measurement from the 2013 bike lights shootout: *Measured Lumens: 1612*


That's pretty dissapointing, but typical of cheap knock-offs. Lumintrek seems to be just as bad, overstating actual output by about 45%. Now I would like to see what the MJ-880u comes in at. I don't think it will be 1600, but it can't be far off.


----------

